# Dankung Agile Toucan Gloveshot



## Charles

I recently purchased a Dankung Agile Toucan. It seems like a nice piece ... takes tubes or flats, fits easily in the pocket, stainless so quite robust. But my arthritis in my hands often makes it painful to shoot. I liked the idea of the gloveshot, since it did not require maintaining a death grip on the slingshot while shooting. I decided to make the Toucan into a gloveshot. Basically, I attached a one inch wide strap of soft nylon to the bottom of the handle, and another to the bottom of the fork. In use, the two straps come around the back of my hand, wher I used standard velcroe fasteners to allow the strap to be adjusted according to my shooting technique. Photos below should explain everything. The photo at draw was made while I was holding the pouch in my teeth and the camera in my right hand; as you may imagine, that was a bit awkward! I could not really see the angle of my left hand, but rest assured that it is an easy matter to keep the slingshot flat to the direction of the shot without gripping the slingshot. Thought some of you might like to try it.

Cheers ..... Charles

This photo shows the basic construction.










The next photo show me gipping the slingshot, and the velcroe has been pressed into place.










In this next photo I have withdrawn my hand. Once the strap is adjusted to suit, you can take your hand out and put it back quite easily.










And this photo shows the slingshot held in place only by the strap.










Finally, here I have drawn the pouch back with my fingers open ... as noted, I took the photo by holding the pouch in my teeth and using the camera with my right hand. I could not properly see the angle at which I was holding my left hand, but there is no danger of the slingshot coming free.










I hope that makes everything clear!!!


----------



## dgui

Thats Nice, it's like part of your hand. I Like.


----------



## e~shot

Nice modifications, thanks for sharing.


----------



## erlkonig

cool design!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

That's cool and a good idea


----------



## jskeen

I really like that approach to a "grip optional" slingshot. I do something very similar with my adjustable wrist lanyards, in that with the lanyard correctly adjusted, you can quickly go from having the frame dangling from your wrist and your left hand free to do whatever, to lightly gripping the frame in shooting position, and as soon as any tension is placed on the bands, you can completely relax the hand holding the frame, and the lanyard and bands will hold the frame very securely in the palm even with the left fingers totally disengaged. Of course you would probably want to retain at least a loose grip at release, to maintain control of the frame, but NO grip strength is required on the left hand to hold, aim and shoot. If you are interested in trying it out, pm me and I'll send you one to "beta test" for me.


----------



## Dayhiker

Looks like a good idea. I have one of those on the way. Maybe I will try that.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Now that is very clever!

LGD


----------



## gravel

Charles said:


> I recently purchased a Dankung Agile Toucan. It seems like a nice piece ... takes tubes or flats, fits easily in the pocket, stainless so quite robust. But my arthritis in my hands often makes it painful to shoot. I liked the idea of the gloveshot, since it did not require maintaining a death grip on the slingshot while shooting. I decided to make the Toucan into a gloveshot. Basically, I attached a one inch wide strap of soft nylon to the bottom of the handle, and another to the bottom of the fork. In use, the two straps come around the back of my hand, wher I used standard velcroe fasteners to allow the strap to be adjusted according to my shooting technique. Photos below should explain everything. The photo at draw was made while I was holding the pouch in my teeth and the camera in my right hand; as you may imagine, that was a bit awkward! I could not really see the angle of my left hand, but rest assured that it is an easy matter to keep the slingshot flat to the direction of the shot without gripping the slingshot. Thought some of you might like to try it.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> This photo shows the basic construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next photo show me gipping the slingshot, and the velcroe has been pressed into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this next photo I have withdrawn my hand. Once the strap is adjusted to suit, you can take your hand out and put it back quite easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this photo shows the slingshot held in place only by the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here I have drawn the pouch back with my fingers open ... as noted, I took the photo by holding the pouch in my teeth and using the camera with my right hand. I could not properly see the angle at which I was holding my left hand, but there is no danger of the slingshot coming free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that makes everything clear!!!


well impressed charles could you send me pics step by step how you done the wrapping wtih the para cord etc, as ive just bought a toucon and im not sure of how to wrap it, and i like the idea of the velcro.


----------



## wd40

That is clever. I like it.

WD40


----------



## Charles

gravel said:


> well impressed charles could you send me pics step by step how you done the wrapping wtih the para cord etc, as ive just bought a toucon and im not sure of how to wrap it, and i like the idea of the velcro.


Sorry ... I cannot tell you about the wrapping with paracord ... mine came that way.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## radray

Well done Charles. Great concept and nice application. Looks very comfortable.


----------



## justplainduke

Brilliant Charles!!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda

Hi Duke, you may ask dankung directly, they're helpful and nice. ([email protected] and he's Tim)
Best, Bob


----------



## phoghat

Charles, I'm  stealing  borrowing your idea. I'm starting to lose a bit of strength in my left hand ( hold hand ) and this would be great !


----------



## Charles

phoghat said:


> Charles, I'm  stealing  borrowing your idea. I'm starting to lose a bit of strength in my left hand ( hold hand ) and this would be great !


By all means, go for it. That's why I posted it here. I hope it helps.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## lobodog2

Charles, Outstanding innovation!! Did it help alleviate the pain?


----------



## Charles

lobodog2 said:


> Charles, Outstanding innovation!! Did it help alleviate the pain?


Yes, it did ... for two reasons. One, I did not have to retain a death grip on the handle of the beast ... since my fingers and thumb could be more relaxed, I had less pain. And two, The pressure that would ordinarily be focussed in the thumb area is at least partially transferred via the strap to the lower and back part of my hand. For me it made quite a difference.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## lobodog2

I do appreciate your experimentation, I recently ordered a Dankung (Black Pocket Thunder) for myself. I am wondering if it will be of size for my liking. Do you think that the strap mimicked a wrist brace??


----------



## Charles

lobodog2 said:


> I do appreciate your experimentation, I recently ordered a Dankung (Black Pocket Thunder) for myself. I am wondering if it will be of size for my liking. Do you think that the strap mimicked a wrist brace??


Well, "mimicked" is too strong a word. But it has a similar effect. Jorge (spelling?) made something he called a gloveshot:






He clearly states that he got his idea from some kid:






Wrist braced slingshots are not legal in many places, but the gloveshot seems to skirt the regulations.

By all means, if you find the new slingshot to be too strong using your favorite hold, just try adding the straps as I did, and I think you will be pleasantly surprised at the result.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

